# Homemade likits



## vandn (24 August 2011)

My horse is crazy for the likcky likits and is going through them mega fast. Anyone know how to make my own????


----------



## ThePony (24 August 2011)

How about using a swede? You can make a hole through them and thread with bailer twine to hang up. Less sugar and more nutrition than a lickit, and horses love them! Should keep them occupied for a while too.


----------



## rhino (24 August 2011)

Why don't you just add a bag or two of sugar to his feed - not much difference  If it's for boredom, can you not turn out more or increase forage? Or hi fibre cubes in a snack-a-ball type thing?


----------



## ScarlettLady (24 August 2011)

I use a swede, either hang it or as a foot ball! much better for ur pony!! or chop up apples, carrots etc and put them in a horse ball


----------



## NOISYGIRL (24 August 2011)

vandn said:



			My horse is crazy for the likcky likits and is going through them mega fast. Anyone know how to make my own????
		
Click to expand...

I would be careful your horse doesn't get colic from eating them too quickly, and as someone else has said, full of sugar !

I would be more inclined to double/triple net so it take longer to eat and keeps them occupied longer


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 August 2011)

Agreed, you can make some wicked likits with veg for your horse  he's probably addicted to the sugar!


----------



## beeswax (24 August 2011)

please be careful when using string, bailing twine to hang/tie things up for horses to chew on as some have been known to nearly cut their tongues in half because of getting their tongue through the twine, not a pretty sight, very bloody.


----------



## vandn (26 August 2011)

Thanks for those replies, He already has just about everything to play/eat made from fruit and veg but was wanting to know how to refill  the empty holders with a healthier treat/likit so that it will actually stay in the holder until it is all licked out!!


----------



## VioletStripe (26 August 2011)

You can get some 'Uncle Jimmy's Licky Things' which I believe fit into a Likit holder.. they also come in sugar free which would be much healthier and also contains vits and mins.. They look like they would last longer than a likit anyway  xx


----------



## Magicmillbrook (26 August 2011)

vandn said:



			Thanks for those replies, He already has just about everything to play/eat made from fruit and veg but was wanting to know how to refill  the empty holders with a healthier treat/likit so that it will actually stay in the holder until it is all licked out!!
		
Click to expand...

How about using an apple corer on a swede or something similar so the lickit rod will go through (presuming you have the lickit holder that has two ends and a rod down the middle)


----------



## whirlwind (26 August 2011)

Blend a load of fruit/ veg and then freeze in one of the plastic tubs the lickets origionally come in. Obviously works better in cold weather but keeps all of mine occupied for a bit.


----------



## abina (26 August 2011)

whirlwind said:



			Blend a load of fruit/ veg and then freeze in one of the plastic tubs the lickets origionally come in. Obviously works better in cold weather but keeps all of mine occupied for a bit. 

Click to expand...

Similar idea to what I do ................ I freeze chunks of fruit and veg in an old pudding basin with a weighted strip (with an apple)  of old sheet to use as a tie. 

My boys love them ! ....................never had much sucess freezing bananas though !!


----------



## ldkgates (28 August 2011)

I just made homemade likits today. They are simular to the Uncle Jimmy treats. The recipe I used was:

7 1/2 cups of sweet feed 
24oz molassas
2 1/2c flour
mix together and bake at 350 for 20 min. I packed mine into a used likit container and dumped them out on a cookie sheet. A few of them kind of melted in the oven so I had to let them cool some then repack in the likit container. I then freeze them until use.


----------



## Bettyboo222 (28 August 2011)

ldkgates said:



			I just made homemade likits today. They are simular to the Uncle Jimmy treats. The recipe I used was:

7 1/2 cups of sweet feed 
24oz molassas
2 1/2c flour
mix together and bake at 350 for 20 min. I packed mine into a used likit container and dumped them out on a cookie sheet. A few of them kind of melted in the oven so I had to let them cool some then repack in the likit container. I then freeze them until use.
		
Click to expand...

What 'Sweet feed' did you use ?


----------

